# FHD TV/Monitor for 15000



## SFC10 (Jul 8, 2015)

In Need of your advice for buying a FHD TV/Monitor for my bedroom

1. Budget : 15000 Flexible
2. Display type and size : FHD 27inch
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor : Surfing,Movies,TV series & FIFA 15 
4. Ports Required: HDMI
5. Preferred choice of brand : None
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration : None
7. Any other info that you want to share : I will be connecting HD STB to the same


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2015)

BenQ GW Series GW2760HS 27-Inch Screen LED-Lit Monitor

16.5k online.

I'd suggest to increase your budget though, to around 18-20k/


----------



## SFC10 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am ready to increase the budget till 20 K

But i will be connecting HD STB to the Monitor/TV ; so will it work seamlessly


----------

